# Best way to diaper a buck kid



## Clementsfarm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey guys! we are bringing home a 2 month old(give or take) buck in a few weeks and we wouldn't mind him coming inside some while hes small and i wanted to diaper him instead of cleaning a mess every five seconds. just looking for some ideas! thanks ahead of time!


----------



## animalmom (Mar 28, 2017)

I do not have any experience diapering goaties, but I did diaper a cat many years ago.  I just cut a hole in the diaper where I thought the tail would be.  Now with a wee boy goatie I should think the problem is getting it long enough to cover his plumbing and then slender enough to go around his mid section.

A few years ago, someone on BYH posted pictures of her indoor goatie in diapers.  What I remember is the packaging tape around the middle. HA, I impressed myself and found it!
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/update-my-first-baby-is-here-new-pic-pg3.7287/page-3 

Someone else diapered their indoor goatie and suggested putting the butt side to the front, backwards in other words.

You do realize we will need a ton, a ton mind you, of pictures with your indoor goatie! Please and thank you, of course.


----------



## Clementsfarm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks!!! I found an idea someone used for dogs I think I'm going to try! My mom is super crafty and I think she will be able to make this pretty easily


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 28, 2017)

Diaper on the butt, diaper around the middle, and a onesie to hold it all on. 

Experience talking here.


----------



## Clementsfarm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

awesome thank you!! do you recommend a size for diaper and onsie? will be 2 month old boer buckling


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2017)

@animalmom I followed that link and copied the picture and posted it on Devonviolet's thread. I was telling her just this very morning that she could diaper little Woody and enjoy him in the house.....


----------



## Alibo (Mar 28, 2017)

purplequeenvt said:


> Diaper on the butt, diaper around the middle, and a onesie to hold it all on.
> 
> Experience talking here.



Genius! I failed miserably at the diapering of the goats but I never thought of a onsie to keep it on! Makes me want more bottle babies....not!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 28, 2017)

@animalmom beat me to the punch 

I was going to get that exact thread!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 28, 2017)

I need to diaper my little guy, I wonder what size diapers I should use.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 29, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @Clementsfarm13 Grats on your new goat! Pictures of him in diapers are a must! Glad you joined us. Please make yourself at home and browse around. If you have questions, post them and someone should get back to you rather quickly.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 29, 2017)

We use size 4 diapers, but that is on newborn lambs around 12lbs. We have used the same size on some temporary goat kids. The kids were less than a week old and a similar size or a bit smaller than the lambs. 

There is plenty of room for them to grow though. I've never kept a baby in diapers much past a week except for years ago.


----------



## Clementsfarm13 (May 15, 2017)

so bringing Fred inside was a last minute idea so i made due with 12 month bibs but i think i will be going to find some 12+ month onesies today lol he enjoyed laying on the couch with dad


----------



## nstone630 (May 22, 2017)

I was just talking to DH this morning about possibly putting a diaper on our doeling we have inside right now. hmmm...

She did hold her bladder all night last night and went right outside this am and used the bathroom. House training a goat 101 anyone? HAHA


----------

